
Ask HN: What will be consequences if Ymail is shut down permanently? - priteshjain
This is just a hypothetical question which popped up in my mind when I was using an yahoo email to authenticate a service and suddenly remembered yahoo is getting sold. what happens if the buyer decides to shut it down.
======
herbst
See why proprietary oAuth is actually not the best idea ether?

I remember years ago i hosted my own auth server, and many websites actually
let you put in your own "auth uri". Was that oauth as well? What happened with
this?

~~~
priteshjain
I am not even talking of oAuth yet, was looking at plain email/username -
password combination.but yeah oAuth is a big factor too. How do I do a forget
password if the email is going to end up in some dead land.

